# Special HF thread for all to have fun with



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

This may go past the holiday season and that is OK.

I am going to start a sentence that will involve a HF member (mods and Admin are NOT exempt) and the next person will post something to add to it. We should try to include all or as many HF members in the story as possible and is not limited by subject matter other than try to keep it somewhat PG...sort of....:shock:

Mike arranged a party for all the HF members and the first person he invited was Moxie who arrived missing...........


Carry on.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

.....her purse. So she called Farmpony to stop at her house and pick it up for her. When Farmpony got to Moxie's house......


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

brandon was there on her computer. So Farmpony and Brandon head off to the party when .....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My2Geldings pulled up on her snowmobile and wanted to know....


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

"where da PAR-TAY at?!?!?" so she looked around and saw RusticWildFire sipping on ...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

....the ice of course. RusticWildFire hit her head on the ice and lost consciousness for a moment. When she awoke she thought she saw Regal Charm being carried away by....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spyder who decided to have RC all for herself when she saw an ominous shadow on the door.............


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

It was JDI, she was coming to save the day of course, and she brought MARSHMELLOWS and....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

some clean underwear for Moxie after she saw M2G arrive with her....:lol::twisted:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Stash of carrots!! so in a hurry to preserve order at the party Mike and Dumas' ran to....


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

...snatch M2G's carrots away so she wont cause a carrot stealing frenzy.
but they were to late and...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

we saw Mike sneakily take them into his private back room but Joshie saw what he did and................


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

gathered all of HF together to coax the carrots out of Mikes hands and they had an intervention. but then they noticed that...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

While they were talking Mike out of his carrot addiction, a sneaky Grinch had snagged the carrots and was beginning to grind them up for carrot troll cake.
Moomoo stepped in to the rescue and...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

...offered the Grinch Painted Lady in exchange for the carrots. He agreed and ...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

and all was well with the HF world for a short time until Vidaloco ran too...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Gingerrr who was miffed that she was missed so she decided to get...........


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

..Barbarosa and told him that she had lost her...


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

carrots and suspected Joshie of stealing them, but just as they were getting to the bottom of it up rode 3 Neighs and Iride and began to hand out.....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

apples.

Pish posh says Joshie....I don't want apples when I can steal carrots from...


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

3neighs said:


> ...offered the Grinch Painted Lady in exchange for the carrots. He agreed and ...


HEY! :shock:
He agreed and hasn't been the same Grinch since...


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL! I knew you'd be able to handle him, PL!




Spyder said:


> apples.
> 
> Pish posh says Joshie....I don't want apples when I can steal carrots from...


...Spyder! Just as she was about to make her move for Spyder's carrots, Painted Lady showed up with the Grinch who was wearing Free Sprtd's...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

..woolen socks. Joshie started to explain why she was taking Spyder's carrots but suddenly claireauriga and Sissimut-icehestar rushed there. They were overwrought because...


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt had built a huge snowman, but it had been knocked down by...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Appylover who was jealous of the coal buttons on the snowman so after knocking it down she ran to.................


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

to the house to get a hot cup of apple cider, but after taking a drink she realized...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

no matter how hard you try you can't fix Stupid, just as Angel Leaguer has always said. Appylover realized that the others would be able to follow the carrot stained tracks.....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Pish posh says Joshie....I don't want apples when I can steal carrots from...


FYI, I wouldn't steal carrots from Spyder. Farmpony, well, that's another matter all together. :lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Joshie said:


> no matter how hard you try you can't fix Stupid, just as Angel Leaguer has always said. Appylover realized that the others would be able to follow the carrot stained tracks.....


so she frantically ran to the barn to try to scrub the carrot stain off, but all of a sudden the horses started to...


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

chase her!! and because of the delicious carrot sent Salty_alydaR's Charmer and katieandduke's Duke caught up with her and...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ran into Fehrgroundranch who stood looming in the doorway so she called aloud to the owners of these horses to try to subdue them but....


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

the horses ignored them completely and ran into the house. and then...


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

the horses started to shred all the gifts that Spyder brought over..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

hoping for carrots but wiley Spyder hid her SMALL stash so the horses looked hungerly at....................


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

poor OLD farmpony's stolen carrot booty. Farmpony decided to give up her life of carrot crime and...


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

start from fresh however her habits of carrot crime is not easy to forget. She still has doubtful thoughts about giving up. While she was thinking about it, Spyder came and asked if she fancy going for a coffee to Starbucks with her......


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

so...off to starbucks they went when they all of a sudden ran into gotxhorses who was....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

singing a lullaby to BluMagic with hopes of stealing carrots...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

...and BluMagic was about to fall asleep but then gotxhorses' cell phone started to ring and awoke her. The caller was Moxie who told that the carrot bandit had found Joshie's cache of carrots. When the bandit tried to take all Joshie's carrots Sissimut-icehestar reached there...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

and took only_sunshine by the hand before leading her towards chicalove. They were headed off to start a life of carrot stealing crime!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

But only_sunshine balked BIG TIME! She just wasn't ready for this life of crime...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

unlike spyder, who seems content to steal everyone's carrots and never log off. Thus preventing the carrot bandit to get her too. So everyone agreed to wrangle a posse to go after spyder. Vida was in the lead when....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

the carrot bandit came along and stole 10 of her carrots. Oh my she said I am just going to have to sreal one from everyone in the posse and started to..........


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

sneak around the campfire that night going through everyone's saddlebags. Then she realized that no one in the posse had any carrots because they had all been stolen by spyder and joshie. Off the posse goes at a long gallop and were just entering the canyon when 'lo and behold, they find.........


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

a huge bag of carrots and Joshie galloping in the distance.....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

But..............Oh my goodness. The carrots were decoys, they are made of plastic and all of them are stamped with farmpony's name............................WHAT IS GOING ON HERE???? Jazzy screamed and .........


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

said, I just KNEW there was something suspicious about *OLD* Farmpony. All that talk about stealing and bronzing and here she was faking it. Just then Mike's big booming voice (behind the bandit mask) shouts.....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I admit it, it was all a trick! Poor Joshie was the fall guy (gal, I mean). She is NOT a thief. Poor Spyder is a bit obsessive but she's not a thief.

Mike's Southern drawl rang out, "OLDfarmpony and I are the big bad carrot thieves.

So the posse threw flowers at the feet of Joshie and and Spyder while the plan for the bad old bandit marinated.....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

they saddled up the horses and formed a possie, Angel Leaguer brought new rope from the hardward store in preperation for the hanging party that was to be held at
SMRobs ranch, with refreshments being provided by Painted Lady and


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Jehanzeb. But that was really a trick he and Regal Charm had cooked up to


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Have a BBQ And Celebrate all the members getting together and having 
a big western HO-Down and forgetting about..............


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

how carrots become cash, and they accidentally ate all their carrots. after that they....


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

drank ALLL of the fresh carrot juice provided by PL and RC....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

then all the people with large amounts of carrots realized that
instead of carrots, they had multi-vitamin veggie drinks.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

so they started a multimillion dollar health food company, but then they got sued because


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

...many people had caught abdominal cramps after they had drunk carrot juice of that health food company...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

because dishonest stolen carrots were found to be poisonous.then the police showed up to arrest....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

poor old farmpony, of course. She tried to cut a deal with the DA by spilling her guts. She identified the carrot bandit as


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Tim because he hasn't been on and therefore can't defend himself. But soon the carrot bandit began attacking again, and farmpony was


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

bashed and accused by everyone about stealing carrots and being OLD. So then she went to Salty


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Who after taking her to one of those "special" doctors checked her into one of those places with the white coats and low and behold she saw.............


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Spyder, because anyone with 2500+ carrots must be in the same predicament   She was Diagnosed with OCD (Obsessive CARROT Disorder). Soon they were visited by...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

a masked doctor who tried to hypnotize them into thinking 
carrots are bad, but it..............


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

...didn't work. They tackled the doctor and managed to escape. Before escaping Farmpony wanted to know who was that weird doctor. So she kneeled down and took off the mask which covered the face of this comatose doctor...


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vidaloco who ironically works as a doctor for crazy people even though her name clearly denotes her as being crazy herself. Farmpony then proceeds to...


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

resusicate the 'cwayzee doctor', before she looks up to see that alllll of their carrots....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

have come to live and now want revenge. The first person they target is...


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

PoptartShop because the little running carrots were so cute that she was mesmerized for just a second too long and they....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

tied her up and took them to their leader who happened to be....


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder, who, as it turns out was actually a giant carrot cleverly disguised in a people suit! PoptartShop couldn't believe her eyes and said........


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

...........I had a feeling there was a reason all those carrots wanted to live with her. But ol Spy being sneaky as she is want to do simply said ...this is not the real me..............


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm secretly a radish.... and i want all the carrots to go away cus people like them more... then the carrots...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Regal Charm, who took her away in his arms. Regal Charm had been keeping a low carrot profile to cast suspicion away from himself and towards Joshie. His purpose all along was to take all the carrots and....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I'm secretly a radish.... and i want all the carrots to go away cus people like them more... then the carrots...


Oops, we posted at the same time.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

it is my sworen duty to protect the fair maidens of the carrot patch,
to carry them away to the carrot castle and then have them spin
golden carrot thread from the carrot caches to make golden carrot
robes for the ................


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

dang it! I posted at the same time as spyder first and had to edit it... grr... alternate endings, lol... and i did it again... i give up...

mods to commend them for being so awesome... they then decided to throw a ball and invited...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

everyone to attend but Regal Charm and Spyder were too busy smoochin' in the corner!


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

rc better half wondered where he went. ha ha:twisted:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

but she discovered that old farmpony had spiked poor Regal Charm's carrot tonic because she had a secret plan to take over everyone's carrots and.....


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

rc and farmpony, meet up later to devide the carrots between the two of them rc is a double agent .suprise suprise.:lol:


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

rc and farm pony are stunned when they are arrested by undercover carrot cop, Jubilee Rose for being sneaky double agents! As they are led away they cry..........


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

and spill their guts. They tell the cops that they'll disclose the name of the bandit if they're freed. After all, Mike told his minion, old farmpony that Barbarosa and Mike are co-carrot bandits and they planned to.....


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

achieve total global carrot domination! When they had rustled up all the carrots they planned to drop them on an almost deserted island (its sole occupant being their co-conspirator and shifty carrot wrangler Colorado Dobes) in the middle of the pacific ocean where no one would discover them and their cries could not be heard! Jubilee Rose is horrified by this dastardly plan and decides to......


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unbeknownst to RC, Farmpony is actually a triple agent. Working for the posse, the carrot bandit, and the CIA. She arrests RC and confiscates all of his carrots before walking up to spyder and tearing off all of the costumes, revealing to the carrots that she is a radish. All of her carrots scream and begin to run..........


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

far far away. and now are in need of being found. free_sprtd and Joshie then begin a fierce battle to the death when they are interrupted by...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

a loud noise created by the real Joshie. The fighting one was the quadruple agent old farmpony. Joshie took all the carrots home to be with her. They are now happy in their rightful home with Joshie!!!

THE END!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Except the carrots Joshie took were the plastic wired to explode type and the two figures in the shadows huddled together looked at each other and made a quick get a way....it was *OLD* farmpony that looked up in time to see......


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Except the carrots Joshie took were the plastic wired to explode type and the two figures in the shadows huddled together looked at each other and made a quick get a way....it was *OLD* farmpony that looked up in time to see......


Hey, no fair. The story is over.:wink::wink::wink:

Nanny nanny boo boo!
:roll:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Hey, no fair. The story is over.:wink::wink::wink:
> 
> Nanny nanny boo boo!
> :roll:


Nope because RC and I are having a tryst in the shadows......


Except the carrots Joshie took were the plastic wired to explode type and the two figures in the shadows huddled together looked at each other and made a quick get a way....it was *OLD* farmpony that looked up in time to see......


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Joshie run off with EVERYONE'S carrots. Poor OLD farmpony decided to fight Spyder for Regal Charm's affections. They took turns kissing him in the corner until....


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

MINIATURE SHETLANDS showed up and randomly began chasing after....


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

no no that not what happens. regal charm better half walks in. she pushes regal aside. regal looks liike he seen a ghost. see regal better half is 7"4"{tall.she walks over to spider and her friend. she ties them both up.she tells regal to gather up all the carrots he can find .so regal and his better half take off with all the carrots.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

ROFL all that kissing has left me with chapped lips.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

So shmurmur buys him chapstick, but when he tries to give it to RC...


----------



## odessablaze (Jan 8, 2009)

rc turns around and gives shmurmur a big ole kiss on the lips . and says thanks man . then he takes off looking for more carrots.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

but the carrots run, because chapstick is their kryptonite.... using that to her advantage spyder creates a chapstick-free safe haven but what she really is planning is...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

and after shmurmur kissed Regal Charm the memory of RC's chapped lip treatment came flooding back......

Regal Charm kisses the backside of his horse. 

Regal Charm, as part of his devious plan, goes around kissing anyone who gets close to him. He's after all the beloved carrots. 

Vida decided to get into the action by working with Spyder to.......


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

convince the carrots that no harm would befall them in the chapstick-free haven, which looks like a giant refrigerator... clever farmpony realizes this and...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

recuits Odessablaze to leave a fake trail away from the 
carrot herd while farmpony heads off in a different direction.
But Joshie and spyder are wise to this old trick and .............


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

cut them off quickly with their mighty cutting (or wannabe cutting) horses.... impressed by their mad skills....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

RC grabs Spyer and plants a big one on her lips. Spyer has always loved the horsey smell that oozes from RC. Joshie runs to get old farmpony....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

but *OLD* farmpony was lurking in the bushes watching the goings on and eyeing the load of carrots left unguarded for the moment. Impulsive as usual she dashes out when.................


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Joshie rescues the carrots and takes hers home. RC and Spyder sneak off once again and kiss in the corner.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

but RC being the gentleman he is waited while Spyder subsituted Joshie's carrots for oranges then went quietly back to her corner. In the mean time *OLD* farmpony rushes off to get her Mod gang to see just how she is going to curb all the carrot stealing and smooching going on.:shock:


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

While no one knows, it is actually Farmpony that is the real kingpin, and has a secret plan to scare all the mods into putting thier carrots in one sack (to 'protect' them) yet she has actually enlisted the help of Iride to 'find' the sack later and split them with her. Spyder tried this very plot herself once but failed.


----------

